# Chrome gauge or bezel ring suppliers?



## alanderson (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone have any suppliers or have you installed the chrome dress rings around your original gauges for a restore?


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used Ames and was happy with the purchase. I picked up a kit they sold, only caution would be to confirm your cigarette lighter manufacturer (not sure what year your car is). Attached is a pic of the old and new so you can see the difference, I am restoring my dash now so its out of the car.


----------

